# House training



## Ibeshe (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok so we just got home a couple of hours ago with our new 12 week old puppy and I just read that you should not take them outside to potty until they have had 3 sets of shots. Is this true? I planned on training him to go outside but now not sure what to do cause he's only had 1 set of shots. Is it safe to take him outside? I really don't want to do pee pads inside the house. Thanks for your tips, advice or suggestions!! 

Shante'


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you should discuss it with your vet. I believe some vets think if you have a fenced backyard where you know there have not been other dogs then it is ok to allow the puppy on the grass there but no where else. But I'm not familiar with the risks in your area so please don't take my word for it. What did your breeder say about it? There are many others on here who have had puppies who can speak to it better than I can. Good luck! Where are our pictures??????????????


----------



## Ibeshe (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for your response! I left a message with the breeder and waiting for her to call back. I don't know how to post pics trying to figure it out now.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

In the meantime, check out the sticky on potty training:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/92623-potty-training-tips-jmm.html


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Right! If you do take your little one outside, even if it is your own yard, you need to make sure no other dogs have been on it. Parvovirus can live in the soil many years. Good luck with the training!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nickee & Yogi in Pa*****


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree with Celeta. And glad you checked first. I'm sure our breeders here will know more.

Just wanted to add I can't imagine my Maltese not being pad trained too. Would make life very difficult as walking is not always an option with small dogs. Maltese are very sensitive to anything wet and will often refuse to go on morning grass. Most if not all here train both indoor and out and if you start NOW it's not difficult at all. The freedom it affords is worth it. Not to mention travel. Mine will use pads I placed in a spare bathroom or happily go outside IF it's not freezing cold or even damp/wet. 
I know might not work for all, but I didn't see a choice really as I work during the day. 
Good luck with your new one. Love to see pics one day.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This is my second beautiful maltese. The first one was trained outside- this time I did inside with pooch pads. It is the best thing I ever did... One being we can take walks on pavement and avoid fleas and ticks altogether- and secondly we can take her anywhere with us and not worry about having to have a place to stop to go. My two cents!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

My Lily is 13 weeks old tomorrow...our vet said we could let her out to potty since we do have fenced in yard and no other dogs but our other dog, Dolly. I still keep her on a leash though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ibeshe (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! The breeder called back and said it was fine to take him out as long as it was our yard. I hadn't planned on training him to go potty inside but he hasn't gone all day as far as I know. We picked him up at 12:30 and it was a 2 hour drive. He seems so sad. I guess he misses his mom and litter mates. I'll post pics as soon as I can figure out how to do it


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I got Oakley in Dec. and used pee pads because of the IL weather, but now he just goes outside. Just be sure your little one is drinking. Maybe give him nutri-cal


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I didn't take Boo out in the grass until he had all his shots because of all the research I read on here. I used a potty porch with synthetic grass so he would get use to the texture. He will be six months old this week and we (knock on wood) stopped having accidents a while back. You need to keep to a schedule what ever method you choose. Did your puppy sleep through the night? Boo has always done that which was very nice, but I know that is not the norm.


----------



## Ibeshe (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He finally pottied after dinner last night and so far he's slept thru night and hasn't really whined much. The breeder was great and had him sleep with a blanket that he shared with his litter mates so it has their scent on it. I'm keeping water in his crate and the breeder gave me the nutri-cal gel to give to him. One day at a time.


----------

